# Travelling with Golf Equipment.



## 1873teddy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi folks,

I am from Scotland & I am travelling abroad next month on a golf holiday & was wondering if anybody from the UK can advise where you actually board your clubs? Is it when you first check in or do you carry them to the terminal & they are boarded there? Also, is there much chance of damage to my clubs in flight?

Thanks for any information shared.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I use a soft travel bag that the golf bag goes in. I wrap the head end of the golf bag with bubble wrap. Check them in with your suitcase. Job Jobbed


----------



## 1873teddy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheers pal! I wasn't sure where they are checked in, that was all, got a padded case for my bag & clubs, gonna use bubble wrap too so I know it's strong enough.


----------



## harrison1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually just saw an article on this here and it gives some pretty good tips about traveling with your clubs and the pros and cons of hard case vs soft cover for your golf clubs.


----------

